# Box Split Bomber



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@ivandrocco and I did a box split on some Caldwell Marblehouse from SBC and not only did he do all the leg work of ordering, splitting, and reboxing but of course he tossed in a grenade of three extra sticks along with my 18 Marbles. Have not tried any of these yet so I'm certainly looking forward giving em all a burn.

Great BOTL here and the transaction was silky smooth. Good man, Tyler!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Looking good.


Thank @WABOOM for that doble Maduro, he told me to buy them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome. Great job Drocco.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking good Fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Very nice. Love splitting boxes.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Very sneaky Ivan oke:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's a perfect opportunity to sneak one in. Well played and, very nice.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you guys give each other good feedback?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice gesture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Did you guys give each other good feedback?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------

